# GMF: Audit Container / Validation



## BjörnBu (15. Sep 2008)

Hey,

wollte einem grafischen Editor mal ein paar validation Regeln hinzufügen.
Prinzipiell scheint das ja über das Hinzufügen eines Audit COntainers + Rule + Constraint in der mapping definition ganz gut zu gehen.

Ich frage mich nur wie ich die assozierten Domain Objekte (oder ihre Attribute) aus der OCL expression oder noch lieber dem native Style, referenzieren kann.

Ein einfaches Beispiel: Objekt Person hat ein Attribute (mit Label) "Name", das nicht null sien darf und länger als 0 sein muss. Wenn ich das Domain Objekt "Person" mit der Rule assoziiere, wie kann ich dann per OCL oder native java das Atttribut "name" überprüfen?

Vielen Dank für mögliche Hinweise!


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Sep 2008)

Hab mein Problem vorerst dadurch gelöst, dass ich meine Regeln im generierten Code von Hand geschrieben habe. Leider hab ich so 'ne weitere generated region, die ich gerne raus hätte.

Nur im Mapping meine constraint zu definieren klappt irgendwie nicht. Nur im ValidationProvider und der jeweiligen Adaper inner class ging's.

Wäre schön das zu ändern aber habe ein dringenderes Problem. Wenn ich über Diagram -> validate die action von Hand starte verhält sie sich jetzt wie gewünscht. Wie kann ich das aber automatisch laufen lassen? Bzw bei jeder Änderung am Diagram oder so.

Wenn ich an den Rules mit enable in live diagram aktiviere, habe ich quasi was ich will. Allerdings will ich nicht die popup hinweise sondern nur das, was beim starten der validation action passiert wärte

Vielen Dank und LG
Björn


----------



## Wildcard (15. Sep 2008)

Hast du im genmodel die Live Validation aktiviert?
Ansonsten musst du dich an die OCL Syntax halten. Bin da jetzt auch kein Experte für, aber das lässt sich nachschlagen.


----------

